# Would sand over soil ok?



## Brock80

Hey new member here and first post.

I haven't read Diane Walstad's book yet but I've read her posts and those of other smart knowledgable people here and it's inspired me to go NPT for my next aquarium.

I am wondering if it would be okay to use pool filter sand over topsoil. I plan to keep some cories and they do better in sand than gravel. I just don't know if the sand is so fine that it would eventually sink down below the grains of soil as it will other substrates it's placed over. I would like to know whether or not it would remain as the top layer.

What does everybody think?


----------



## ianryeng

Thats what I have in my tank essentially. Topsoil capped with washed play sand. I would imagine that eventually they will mix naturally but for now they have remained separate.


----------



## Diana K

Pool filter sand is graded so all the particles are the same size, and are a bit coarser than play sand. It ought to work pretty well. A quick rinse will get rid of any dust that was generated during shipping.


----------



## Emily6

I've always stuck to common aquarium gravel- how does sand behave if you gently vacuum over it? Seems like it would be a big mess. But it looks nice when I see others' tanks.


----------



## griffin7882

sand will come up slightly depending on how close you get to it, but if i stay about an inch or so away, i've had no issues.


----------



## baos

I have sand but I wonder if aquarium gravel would dissolve more co2 into the water as with the sand it just bubbles up. Also my sand just stays separated and on top. I have quite a few diggers in my tank and it always seems to re-settle with about 1/2 to 1"


----------



## Diana K

Sand or gravel should have no effect on CO2. If it is generated in the soil, and the sand has compacted (play sand with its mix of particle sizes will compact) then you might have a problem. 
However, if you wash the play sand until all the fines are gone, or use an already graded sand like pool filter sand, the CO2 ought to move right through it.


----------



## wicca27

The only thing i have noticed is if i dont poke my sub abot every 2 weeks big bubbles will come up.it releases a few then stops.i figured out the main areas this happens & poke there when i member I use pool filter sand & miracle grow organic in my tanks


----------



## dwalstad

Brock80 said:


> I am wondering if it would be okay to use pool filter sand over topsoil. I would like to know whether or not it would remain as the top layer?


Sand (either pool filter sand or play sand) is fine. Just don't make the layer too deep, more than 1" as this will prevent aeration of the substrate. You never want to "smother" the soil.

Eventually, the soil and sand will mix together somewhat. It's entirely natural and won't hurt anything.

Explanation: Once the soil stabilizes and soil bacteria multiply after a few months, soil won't generate much turbidity-- if any. I discuss bacteria biofilms that "glue" the soil particles together and prevent major turbidity in my book, pp 69-71.

The sand (or gravel) layer helps during setup to hold down the soil a little, but I wouldn't think of the sand layer as something that's got to stay "intact" to prevent soil from entering the water.

The soil layer in an established tank should generate no water turbidity. And if you temporarily disturb the soil by moving plants, the soil particles should settle within a few hours. Just turn off the filter when moving plants around to allow any particles to settle.


----------



## Brock80

I appreciate the responses, folks.

Alright I'm going to go with that over Miracle Grow (I decided to use this potting soil instead of topsoil after more reading) and I will make sure to layer it thin.

It's a 47 gallon column for angelfish, tetras and some cories with a Rena FilStar using fine & coarse sponges (not sure about cereamic rings yet), standard flourescent lighting but plenty of direct daylight. Plants I'm ordering are swords, vals and crypts.

I'm curious as to whether or not sand would be fine over soil in pots too. I want to place a few of the plants in tiny clay pots instead of directly through the sand into the potting soil. In the pots where it's smaller and compact can I cover the holes at the bottom with stones then layer it with soil then sand or would I be better off using gravel instead of sand just in the pots?


----------



## dwalstad

Brock80 said:


> I'm curious as to whether or not sand would be fine over soil in pots too. I want to place a few of the plants in tiny clay pots. In the pots where it's smaller and compact can I cover the holes at the bottom with stones then layer it with soil then sand or would I be better off using gravel instead of sand just in the pots?


Sand or gravel is fine as a soil cover for the pots. Make sure that the top layer is as thin as possible.

If you have a mineral soil handy, I would use it for the pots. I use the MGOC Potting Mix for the substrates, but use my clayish, backyard dirt for the pots (an organic soil can easily become too anaerobic when confined in a pot). But if you don't have garden soil handy, just make sure that the pot is not too big for the plant.


----------



## Brock80

Very helpful, thanks alot.


----------

